# Como pegar hierro y plastico?



## Selkir (Ene 22, 2009)

Hola amigos!
Estoy terminando un proyecto y necesito pegar hierro (tuercas y soporte de hierro) contra la carcasa de plástico y no se que pegamento o soldador puedo utilizar.
Una vez me comentaron que con cola o masilla (no recuerdo exactamente lo que es) epoxy se queda muy bien, pero nunca lo he utilizado y no se como irá la cosa.

Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión y consejo.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2009)

¿ Por que no vas al ferretero de tu vecindad y le preguntas ?
Yo te puedo recomendar algo que posiblemente tenga un nombre distinto en tu país.

*Araldite* (Conocido mundialmente) de 2 componentes es una adhesivo epoxi de 2 componentes, los preparas sobre un cartón  mezclándolos muy muy bien y lo aplicas entre las superficies a pegar, esperas que fragüe y listo.

No todos los plásticos pueden ser pegados, algunos son *"Repelentes"* a los pegamentos o requieren pegamentos especiales

Luego tienes el recurso de calentar con el soldador la pieza a pegar (apoyada sobre el lugar que la deseas poner) hasta que el plástico se ablande, ejerciendo presión con el mismo soldador la pieza ira penetrando en el plástico, pero esto es solo posible si el espesor de la pared plástica lo permite y requiere experiencia, en caso contrario te quedas *sin* la caja plástica y con un agujero, también hay que verificar que no se deforme la otra cara del plástico.


----------



## Selkir (Ene 22, 2009)

Gracias Fogonazo por tu respuesta. Me ha gustado el método de calentar calentar la pieza metálica contra el plástico; cuando tenga un poco de tiempo pillaré trozos de plásticos y lo probaré.

Me pude escapar un momento que no llovía (es que llueve a ratos y casi siempre que salgo a la calle en días así se pone a llover...  ) y fui a la ferretería. El chico me recomendó una que se llama _Ceys Tri'action_. Pone que pega ladrillo, metales, mármol, cuero, madera, cartón, plásticos, goma, que es resistente a golpes, vibraciones, cambios bruscos de temperatura, agua.

El chico me dijo que sus botas las pegó con este pegamento y que las a lavado muchas veces y ahí siguen aguantando jeje

Ya he aplicado el producto, así que dentro de unas horas cuando seque miraré a ver que tal a quedado.


----------



## soschorni (Ene 22, 2009)

Yo para pegar metal con plastico uso un pegamento de marca Poxipol, es un adhesivo de soldadura plástica. En este vienen dos pomos, pones estos en partes iguales y los mesclas hasta que sea homegeneo y luego a pegar.
No se si se venda en españa pero ak en argentina es muy conosido
espero haberte sido de ayuda


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 22, 2009)

jaja si yo tambien uso poxipol en esos tubitos , es bueno, tabien hay poxipol como masilla que la tienes amazar asta que de de un color uniforme, es bueno y pega fuerte si no vas a esponer las piesas a esfuerzos brutales te sirve.


----------



## diego_z (Ene 22, 2009)

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> Yo para pegar metal con plastico uso un pegamento de marca Poxipol, es un adhesivo de soldadura plástica. En este vienen dos pomos, pones estos en partes iguales y los mesclas hasta que sea homegeneo y luego a pegar.
> No se si se venda en españa pero ak en argentina es muy conosido
> espero haberte sido de ayuda



jeje el poxipol es lo que me a resultado hsta los que preparan motores por aca lo usan para darle forma a los tubos de admision , el gris es el mejor


----------



## soschorni (Ene 26, 2009)

el poxipol de la masilla de llama poxilina, mas se usa para arreglar tuberias, pero da muy buen resutado tambien para pegar.


----------

